# Help about an old painting



## yerou (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello fellos .. can anyone help about identifing this artist?


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Can you upload a full pic of the painting symmetrically (try not to get the frame in)?


----------

